# Votre avis sur le 12"



## mki (2 Février 2005)

Bonsoir tlm,

Je pense me séparer de mon Titanium 1Ghz pour le tout dernier Powerbook 12" 1,5Ghz afin de pouvoir le prendre en cours et bosser dans le train.

Une des raisons pour lesquelles je veux changer de portable c'est le bruit des 2 ventilos de mon Titanium (pratiquement le bruit d'une tour PC). Mais en parcourant différents sujet j'ai vu que certains d'entre vous aviez le meme problème avec votre 12", est-ce a ce point fort ? Cela pourrais gêner pendant un cours silencieux ?

Autre chose, j'ai pu tester qq minutes un 12" à la FNAC mais j'ai trouvé l'écran étrangement peu lumineux face à celui de mon Ti ? Avez vous remarqué ce probleme ou c'était qu'une impression ?

Sinon si vous avez des remarques POSITIVES ou NEGATIVES sur votre 12" après quelques mois d'utilisations, n'hésitez pas a m'en faire part !

Merci d'avance-


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

La luminosité était peut etre pas la meme et puis la taille de l'écran est pas la meme non plus


----------



## woulf (2 Février 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, en usage bureautique, mon 12 1,33 ne m'allume jamais les turbines. En revanche, dès qu'il s'agit de jouer, là c'est une autre histoire, mais bon, tu ne comptes pas jouer en cours, hein ? 

Il y a pas mal de posts sur les 12 dans cette section, ça devrait te donner une idée assez fidèle de ce qu'en pensent leurs possesseurs, en général c'est que du bon, voire du tout bon 

On ne peut pas choisir pour toi la taille d'écran, ça c'est personnel 

Curieusement, le 12 est une machine particulièrement attachante et ce n'est pas Mister "Alu 12 powwaaa" - Chagregel qui me démentira 

J'ai eu un titanium, mais en toute honnêteté, je ne me souviens pas de la dalle et de sa luminosité, mais celle de l'alu me convient très bien, et surtout, on peut enfin toucher le dos de l'écran sans avoir cet effet de vague que faisait le titanium et qui ne donnait pas un sentiment de solidité absolu...

Ah et aussi, il ne se raye pas comme se rayait facilement le titanium !


----------



## Advanting (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un titanium aussi et je viens de commander un 12 pouces après quelques essais concluants: les ventillateurs démarrent beaucoup plus rarement que sur le titanium et au contraire je trouve la dalle de meilleure qualité sur le 12 pouces. A mon avis, le régage de la luminosité n'était pas forcément optimal lorsque tu l'as observé.

C'est une excellente machine, et le nouveau modèle avec son disque 5400 trs/m doit faire des merveilles ! Vivement ma livraison.


----------



## chagregel (2 Février 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> (...)Curieusement, le 12 est une machine particulièrement attachante et ce n'est pas Mister "Alu 12 powwaaa" - Chagregel qui me démentira
> (blabla)




*ALU12 Powaaaaaaaaaa*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Et comme je suis modérateur, ma voix compte triple


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

effectivement, le 12" est une très bonne machine, très  facile a transporter.
Enfin une super machine quoi


----------



## Caster (2 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *ALU12 Powaaaaaaaaaa*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Et comme je suis modérateur, ma voix compte triple



seulement triple ....... j'aurai dit 5 fois .....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Et le petit écran n'est pas trop gênant ? Parce qu'en plus de la ram limitée, ça joue fortement en sa défaveur même si je recherche avant tout la compactité.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Non pour l'écran ca va.
Une autre résolution plus grande aurait rendu les caractères casiment illisible.


----------



## mki (2 Février 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'attend encore qqune de vos remarques concernant l'utilisation quotidienne pour faire frétiller ma VISA.

En passant êtres-vous satisfait de l'autonomie de votre 12" ?


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2005)

très satisfait de l'autonomie, 4h-5h en utilisation légère
3h sans faire attention. (dépend beaucoup de la luminosité de l'écran)

pour le bruit, il vient uniquement si tu joues, et là, c'est assez fort, mais tout est relatif ! 
Si tu ne joues pas tu ne risques rien en classe 
Quoique moi j'ai déjà joué en classe avec...  

non c'est le pied cette machine !

(768 ram et 5400tr pr moi)


----------



## Marcus (3 Février 2005)

Hello,
moi j'ai un 12" 1ghz qui marche a merveille !!!
Ca fait 1 an que je l'ai et j'en suis super content.
Et avec 1,2 Go de ram  j'aime autant te dire que ca marche super


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> moi j'ai un 12" 1ghz qui marche a merveille !!!
> Ca fait 1 an que je l'ai et j'en suis super content.
> Et avec 1,2 Go de ram  j'aime autant te dire que ca marche super



Ben avec tout ca de ram, ca ne peut que bien marcher.


----------



## pim (4 Février 2005)

J'ai un 12" à 1 GHz... vu les nouveautés de la révision D, je pense me laisser tenter !

Cependant, un point me tracasse : il va chauffer plus ou pas en 1,5 GHz ? Si il chauffe plus, il va avoir besoin de plus d'air...

Et le disque à 5400 tr/min... là aussi, plus froid ou plus chaud ? Plus bruyant aussi, ou pas ?

Parce que je tiens énormément au silence de ma machine ! En effet je travaille à la bibliothèque avec, non pas dans la salle multimédia érigée à l'unique gloire de Micro$oft, mais dans une salle de lecture magnifique, où le silence est de rigueur !

Là, personne ne voit d'inconvénient que j'utilise mon PB, parce qu'il ne fait pas un bruit, même le clavier est super silencieux !  (essayez d'entendre le bruit des touches du PB, vous comprendrez l'extraordinaire silence de fonctionnement de cette machine !)

(au passage, j'assure à mort avec cette machine    )


----------



## vincmyl (4 Février 2005)

Ben si le tien te suffit encore, pourquoi changer, cela dit sur le bruit et la chaleur, le seul moyen de vérifier c'est en magasin


----------



## Phil 39 (4 Février 2005)

oui oui le 12 c'est super pour la mobilité et c'est très bien pour travailler quotidiennement dessus, y'a quand même une certaine période d'adaptation mais après un certain temps on oublie que ce n'est qu'un 12. Ici, a Montréal, entre le 12 et le 14 il y'a 460$ de différence, pour 350$ je me suis acheté un 17' TFT .... le meilleur des deux mondes, portabilité et écran géant à la maison  

pour la chaleur je trouve qu'il chauffe pas mal du côté main-gauche mais ca le rend pas bruyant pour autant, en fait ce qui fait du bruit, beaucoup de bruit même, c'est le piton de la souris. Klong klong klong peut-être qu'avec l'usure ca va en faire moins je sais pas ...


----------



## Onra (4 Février 2005)

Très content de mon PowerBook 12" depuis bientôt un an :love:

- autonomie correcte : environ 4h wifi et bluetooth activé
- super compacité : il est moins épais que l'iBook
- silence absolu en bureautique, web, mail
- puissance graphique très honnête pour jouer vu que c'est un portable

Avec la housse second skin, qui est très mince, il est facile de le mettre dans n'importe quelle sac. Ce qui fait que personne ne se doute que je transporte souvent un ordinateur avec moi  

Je confirme que l'écran est moins lumineux que les dalles 15". Mais quand il est livré, il n'est pas configuré avec le bon profil d'écran. Après quelques réglages l'écran est finalement pas si mal.

La taille de l'écran ne gène pas trop car ce n'est pas un timbre poste non plus. Et au boulot je le connecte sur un écran 19" en DVI c'est tip top. Avec un clavier et une souris et il devient une toute petite UC !


*ALU 12 POOOWWWAAAAAAAA !!!*


----------



## Lupin sansei (4 Février 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Et au boulot je le connecte sur un écran 19" en DVI c'est tip top. Avec un clavier et une souris et il devient une toute petite UC !



alors justement, je suis en train de réflechir à cette solution pour remplacer un powerbook 667@800 qui va sur ses 3 ans pépére.

Est ce que l'usage d'un écran externe 19" ne fait pas trop chauffer le powerbook. Est ce que le ventilo turbine?
est ce que l'écran est fermé ou ouvert?

merci


----------



## Brnml (4 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un 12" à 1 GHz... vu les nouveautés de la révision D, je pense me laisser tenter !
> Cependant, un point me tracasse : il va chauffer plus ou pas en 1,5 GHz ? Si il chauffe plus, il va avoir besoin de plus d'air...
> 
> Et le disque à 5400 tr/min... là aussi, plus froid ou plus chaud ?



Je m'interroge également sur le risque de surchauffe. Qu'en pensez-vous ? quelles sont vos expériences bonnes ou mauvaises ?

Je dois avouer que je viens de commander un PB 12" (en attente de livraison), je ne peux donc pas encore tester. Mais comme j'utilise mon matériel de façon assez "intensive" , je me pose quand même quelques questions.

Merci de partager vos expériences. 

PS : Config. commandée PB 12" / DD 100 / RAM 768 / SD


----------



## Amophis (4 Février 2005)

Ne pas oublier que le modèle 12" @ 1,33Ghz perdent presque 20% avec la nouvelle gamme, donc il y a de bonne affaire pour lepetites bourses 


Pour la différence d'autonomie entre un 4200tr et un 5400tr, ce n'est pas mesurable, ou alors de l'ordre de 5-10min grand max sur 4H....

Par contre en utilisation 100% CPU, le 1,5Ghz chauffera plus que le 1,33 qui chauffe déjà pas mal. La solution pour cela et la gestion automatique de la fréquence CPU en fonction de la charge..... comme ça, les ventilos ne se déclenche que lors des gros calculs.

Le 12" est une machien formidable, je devais m'en acheter un au début, mais mon amie prennant un iBook 12", je voulais une plus grosse différence, donc ça a été le 15".


Mais qui sais, peut-être ma prochaine machine, mais par contre je le trimbalerais partout


----------



## Onra (4 Février 2005)

Pour répondre aux questions ci-dessus :

* Le PowerBook peut fonctionner en recopie d'écran, en mode bureau étendu ou en mode écran externe.
* Dans le cas du mode écran externe, le PowerBook peut fonctionner écran fermé ou écran ouvert (mais écran du PB désactivé). Cela a un intérrêt si on veut se servir du clavier du PB par exemple.

Quelque soit la configuration utilisée, écran ouvert ou fermé, le PowerBook 12" 1.33GHz fait fonctionner ses ventilos rarement et quans les ventilos tournent c'est à faible vitesse. Je n'arrive à faire tourner à fond les ventilos de mon PB qu'avec certains jeux.

Par exemple avec Diablo II, les ventilos se mettent rapidement à tourner et à la vitesse maximale. Le bruit des ventilos est assez faible, mais le flux d'air expulsé est impressionnant et le bruit de l'air qui accompagne l'expulsion s'apparente à un sèche cheveux 

Bon j'exagère peut-être un peu mais en pratique ça souffle fort. Maintenant, ce qui est curieux c'est que lorsque je joue à World of Warcraft pour le beta test qui se déroule jusqu'à la semaine prochaine, les ventilos tournent assez lentement. Le jeu est pourtant tout en 3D. Alors pourquoi cette différence ? je n'en ai aucune idée 

Pour conclure, je ferai remarquer que le G4 du modèle 1.33GHz est plus évolué que les premiers 12" et il chauffe moins. C'est un 7447 et le PowerBook dispose de plusieurs capteurs de température pour ajuster plus finement la régulation thermique (1 sur la CPU, 1 sur la GPU, 2 pour le DD).


Les seules comparaisons que je peux faire c'est par rapport à :
- mon ancien iBook G3 500MHz
- le Ti 550MHz d'un pote
- le PowerBook 12" 867MHz d'un autre pote

Grossièrement, le PB 12" chauffe un peu plus que l'iBook mais moins que le Ti 550 et le 12" 867.
Si ça peut vous donner un ordre d'idée...


----------



## Natalya (4 Février 2005)

Onra, d'après ton expérience l'écran des 12'' serait moins lumineux que celui des 15''? Je compte acheter un PB prochainement mais hésite encore entre les modèles 12'' et 15''. Selon toi la qualité de la dalle du 15'' serait meilleure?


----------



## Onra (4 Février 2005)

Natalya a dit:
			
		

> Onra, d'après ton expérience l'écran des 12'' serait moins lumineux que celui des 15''? Je compte acheter un PB prochainement mais hésite encore entre les modèles 12'' et 15''. Selon toi la qualité de la dalle du 15'' serait meilleure?



Je ne crois pas qu'en terme de qualité la dalle soit vraiment mauvaise. Je dis juste qu'elle est un peu moins lumineuse. Autre reproche, la luminosité de la dalle n'est pas uniforme.

Dernière précision : je suis très pointilleux sur les détails  

Donc ça ne veut pas dire qu'elle est complètement nulle. La preuve, j'ai un 12". Il faut juste en être conscient


----------



## Natalya (4 Février 2005)

Donc si on est plutôt attaché à la qualité et à la luminosité de l'image, il vaut mieux choisir un PB 15'' plutôt qu'un 12'' .


----------



## mki (4 Février 2005)

merci à tous pour vos remarques

j'ai fini par craqué, je me suis commandé un 12" et dès que l'iMac sera mis à jour, je m'en commande un.


----------



## pim (4 Février 2005)

Lupin sansei a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que l'usage d'un écran externe 19" ne fait pas trop chauffer le powerbook. Est ce que le ventilo turbine?
> est ce que l'écran est fermé ou ouvert?
> 
> merci



Voilà mon expérience sur ce point : j'ai un écran Apple de 23", que je branche sur mon PB 12" qui est à 1 GHz... avec 32 Mo pour la carte graphique GeForce 5200 ! Je n'utilise que les résolutions maxi, 1024 x 768 et 1920 x 1200 (avec les 64 Mo de la carte graphique actuelle, on peut même monter à 2048 x 1536, mais cela ne sert à rien puisqu'alors l'écran n'est plus entièrement utilisé, c'est un 16/10 ème).

Écran 23" seul (écran du 12" éteint), en milliers de couleurs, pas de problème de surchauffe ni de ventilos ;

Écran 23" seul en millions de couleurs, les ventilos tournent doucement - je précise que je suis très frilleux, donc chez moi il fait super chaud, minimum 23°C maximum 25°C car mon bureau est à l'étage ! Je suis intimement persuadé que, redescendu au niveau des 20°C du rez-de-chaussé, on pourrait oublier les ventilos dans cette configuration.

Et enfin, bureau en mode étendu, donc écran 12" et 23" (= 3 millions de pixels !) le tout en miliions de couleurs, le tout toujours dans mon bureau surchauffé à presque 25°C, d'une part les ventilos tournent - mais pas au maxi, à mi-puissance je pense - d'autre part niveau interface je perds les transitions cube et des ralentissements sont perceptibles.

Donc pour ton écran 19", aucun problème à mon avis !


----------



## pim (4 Février 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par contre en utilisation 100% CPU, le 1,5Ghz chauffera plus que le 1,33 qui chauffe déjà pas mal. La solution pour cela et la gestion automatique de la fréquence CPU en fonction de la charge..... comme ça, les ventilos ne se déclenche que lors des gros calculs.



Réflexion faite, il est assez simple de savoir si plus de chaleur est dégagée par la nouveauté : la consommation d'énergie !

Premier idée, les nouveaux PB (révision D) ont les mêmes batteries que les anciens (révision C), et la même autonomie, donc ils ne devraient pas chauffer plus ni moins...

Deuxième idée, si le processeur travaille plus vite, il passe moins de temps à travailler donc à chauffer, et plus de temps "au repos" et donc même si il dégage plus de calories il a aussi plus de temps libre pour se refroidir... Non ?

Troisième idée, quelqu'un aurait-il les consommations d'énergie de ces différents processeurs(chiffres souvent proposés par Freescale pour faire la promotion de leurs puces) ?

En revanche, que penser du dégagement de chaleur de la carte graphique ? Est-ce important ou pas ? Est-ce que le fait d'avoir 64 Mo à la place de 32 Mo change quelque chose quant à la chaleur dégagée par la carte ?


----------



## Lupin sansei (5 Février 2005)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut vous donner un ordre d'idée...



parfaitement, merci 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour ton écran 19", aucun problème à mon avis !



Merci à vous 2 pour vos réponses détaillées.


----------



## yeye (5 Février 2005)

que du bon venant du monde xp

deux remarques cependant :

ecran : trés moyen, mauvais angle de vision +++ et peu lumineux (sony...)

os  : peu réactif comparé à xp ( sur mon G5 avec 1 GO c'est le meme probléme relatif certes mais un peu déroutant pour celui qui à l'habitude de clicker plus vite que son ombre  !)


----------

